# livingston marine post



## harley1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Just wanted to coment on the Livingston marine post but it was closed . I will second the original poster about Shanes work . I bought an older cape horn a couple of years ago . Didn't even take it home , took it straight to Shane because of reviews on here. told him to check it out good replace w/p and tune up . left it with him about a month , I'm a 40 year cat mechanic and know what it like to be rushed . Called him a month later and he hadn't touched it S I had to wait another week .Picked it up and paid him and he said he took it out and it done great. after waiting the week for him to finish my boating time was over so it was a month before I could take it out. put it in the water and it wouldn't come up (900rpms tops). Called Shane and he said to bring it back . I left it with him another month . When I picked it up he wasn't there , I paid his wife . ( didn't ask about 100 % guarantee , I know you cant catch everything ) Tried to take out 2 weeks after picking up and it still had the same problem . Called Shane and told him he needed to come to me ( long way to Milton )he came out a couple of days later and couldn't fix and told me to bring it back to Milton . Took it to storage his lot in Milton . Called a month later and evertime I called he was always going to work on it the next day. Finley got it back 2 months later and had to pay him again after messaging him on this forum . boat runs ok now but I'm afraid to get to far from boat ramp , after him telling me 3 time how good it ran . No I would not recommend Livingston marine .And by the way I have not been on here in a year my password got messed up last year , but I felt I should reregister to coment on that post , but it was closed.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

It's amazing how all of a sudden everyone want to call us out you think we are the only business that works on boats that has a few bad reviews. Yes I work with Shane do you call out your wife because she didn't do something right how about your kids. Been in business 10 years and got a hand full of bad reviews you think Satterwhite ,harborview ,posner ,wills all have no bad reviews get over yourself no business can make every customer happy it just they way it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

floater1 said:


> It's amazing how all of a sudden everyone want to call us out you think we are the only business that works on boats that has a few bad reviews. Yes I work with Shane do you call out your wife because she didn't do something right how about your kids. Been in business 10 years and got a hand full of bad reviews you think Satterwhite ,harborview ,posner ,wills all have no bad reviews get over yourself no business can make every customer happy it just they way it is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I'm not taking sides here but I don't see any issue with a negative review if it's legit. The way you think is we should only allow positive reviews? If that's the case we will just delete everything good and bad about any company on here which isn't what this forum is about. If you can't take a couple negative reviews you shouldn't be in a business that deals with customers. I agree, everyone will have a negative review here and there but don't downplay the mans review cause you don't agree with it. The way you handled this would drive me away with ever doing business with your company. I would hope Shane does not have the same views of you on this.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

sorry for your inconvience to. not sure I remember you completly but I do remember a little. what is the motor runing like now you say good but you dont trust it, what still seems to be the problem? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## harley1 (Apr 21, 2017)

fish4life said:


> sorry for your inconvience to. not sure I remember you completly but I do remember a little. what is the motor runing like now you say good but you dont trust it, what still seems to be the problem?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Don't really know been afraid to take it out .You told me 3 times that it was fixed and it wasn't should I trust your opnion


----------



## harley1 (Apr 21, 2017)

floater1 said:


> It's amazing how all of a sudden everyone want to call us out you think we are the only business that works on boats that has a few bad reviews. Yes I work with Shane do you call out your wife because she didn't do something right how about your kids. Been in business 10 years and got a hand full of bad reviews you think Satterwhite ,harborview ,posner ,wills all have no bad reviews get over yourself no business can make every customer happy it just they way it is
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't post anything negative when this happened , even tho I didn't feel I was treated right , every one else seemed to have no problem so I thought it was just me . when I saw everyone jumping on the other poster , I thought id share my experience.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I'm not taking sides here but I don't see any issue with a negative review if it's legit. The way you think is we should only allow positive reviews? If that's the case we will just delete everything good and bad about any company on here which isn't what this forum is about. If you can't take a couple negative reviews you shouldn't be in a business that deals with customers. I agree, everyone will have a negative review here and there but don't downplay the mans review cause you don't agree with it. The way you handled this would drive me away with ever doing business with your company. I would hope Shane does not have the same views of you on this.




I'm not mad about the bad review but most only post half the story and we're in a world where your guilty until proven innocent so when you read what was posted everyone automatically thinks it our fault 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont want anyone to ever be upset or feel they have been done wrong by me in any way there is always a sulotion to every problem. I am human and Im not perfect and dont claim to be able to fix everything. but ill give it my best effort every time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Shane has done a variety of work on several different engines for me over the last few years. 

The work was done in a timely manner and the price was always fair. I have no complaints.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

give me a call lets go for a boat ride. 850-375-0435. I defently dont want you to feel like you dont trust it your suposed to enjoy your time on the water not wonder if you will make it back to the doc.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## harley1 (Apr 21, 2017)

floater1 said:


> I'm not mad about the bad review but most only post half the story and we're in a world where your guilty until proven innocent so when you read what was posted everyone automatically thinks it our fault
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My post was pretty long and I'm sure I left out some of the details , like there may have been another trip to Milton to leave my boat that I forgot about but everything else is just how it happened . the last time he worked on it he wouldn't return my calls until I started posting questions about progress of repair on here. Id really like to hear another side to this story.It ended up with a stripped out spark plug hole , that should have been caught the 1st 3 trips to your shop.


----------



## harley1 (Apr 21, 2017)

fish4life said:


> give me a call lets go for a boat ride. 850-375-0435. I defently dont want you to feel like you dont trust it your suposed to enjoy your time on the water not wonder if you will make it back to the doc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


 that's alright man , whats done is done , I'm in Birmingham and don't have time right now .


----------



## harley1 (Apr 21, 2017)

By the way looks like you have a pretty good following on here , a lot of people are satisfied with your work . I just wanted the other poster to know he's not the only one. I'm sure my opinion means very little.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Shane and Chris have always done solid work for me. Have chased away several gremlins and (get ready Shane) may have another to chase very soon.

Sorry you have a boat issue that is tough to fix, but as I am learning it happens.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Shane and Chris have always done solid work for me. Have chased away several gremlins and (get ready Shane) may have another to chase very soon.
> 
> Sorry you have a boat issue that is tough to fix, but as I am learning it happens.




Anytime as long as bama wants to chase them tennis balls. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a follow up since Admin closed my previous thread. Since Shane stated that a letter was in the mail to me and that he wanted to talk. 

I have not received anything nor heard from him. 

I'm glad to see others who are willing to come forward, interesting to see that we all have had the same issues. In my opinion, if you can't fix the problem don't pretend you can and don't continue to charge people money for not fixing their problem. Be honest, say it is outside your expertise, don't charge someone $100/hr then leave a screwdriver in the engine, bolts missing, cross threading a fuel filter and not installing a functioning low fuel pressure pump correctly.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

There is a letter in the mail and I requested a email address that I never received if you would text it to me or pm me I would be glad to send you the same letter thats in the mail. I went and spoke with harbor view marine personally and they told me there was nothing wrong with the way I installed the low pressure fuel pump. Fuel In and fuel out and a factory plug so easy my daughter could hook it up. The high presure pump in the vst tank is much harder to replace and everything seems to be fine with the high pressure pump As for the filter housing there was no leaks. Why dont you post the recipts and show everyone just how much I charged you for labor. I can't help the price of the parts. And as for the bad pump I have harbor view saving the bad pump so I can get your money back for that part. Like I said before if you would have just brought it back I would have found the second bad pump and I would have went else where for the next pump and got your money back. Its not the first time ive got a bad string of parts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

Once again I see that you are placing blame on the customer. Awesome customer service. Obviously, this is going to have to move to a different setting since we are getting nowhere, especially since you advertise 100% customer satisfaction, actually the post from Dec 26, 2015 states "100% Satisfaction Guaranteed (if we don't fix it you don't pay)" Well Shane, you didn't fix it 3 times but yet I still paid. 

I am amazed that we can have 3 bad low fuel pressure pumps, the original and the two different ones that you installed, there are two charges for fuel pumps on my receipts. Three bad primer bulbs, the original and two different ones you installed and charged me separately for, with the price going up with the second one. I will definitely post the receipts if that is what you want. You are correct I overstated the labor charge, it was originally 80/hr and then went to 95/hr with subsequent visits. 

I didn't even mention the melted impeller housing that Harborview found, and we both remember when you complained about the water pressure at your shop and the high temp alarm that went off when you were trying to adjust fuel line that you said was crimped. I notice that you don't even address the missing bolts and screwdriver. 

Also, Harborview stated that they couldn't do the initial diagnosis on the engine since the fuel filter was cross threaded and may be sucking in air. Regarding installation of the low pressure fuel pump, I can assume that you shorted it out when installing it twice, although I remember that you were not there installing the second but had a worker of yours doing it, so I am sure you don't know how it was installed. 

My email is [email protected], the same one you sent 3 receipts to when I paid you on time and in full every time. 

Also, I am not so foolish to bring a boat back to someone a fourth time for the same problem. 

Kris (floater1) feel free to jump in on this conversation since you were working on the boat too, maybe you can find my bolts especially since I returned your screwdriver.

I understand you are trying to protect your reputation, just do the right thing, man up and take responsibility for your lack of ability to fix the boat on 3 different occasions, refund my money and let the forum see that you are a man who honors his word instead of blaming your customers.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

So Bry, what are you doing with the boat now, is it fixed, is it rotting away for another 3 months, what are you doing with it. Did you sell it to some poor soul and now they are causing trouble for you? Something does not add up, and it does not seen to be Livingston Marine.


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

The boat is at Harborview getting repaired right this time, hopefully. Just checked on it yesterday and they are waiting on a part, low pressure fuel pump. I still own it, I've had a few people wanting to buy it, but only once it is fixed. I'm actually honest when it comes to working with people, and I would not sell it to someone without disclosure of parts replaced and history of boat or where not to take it for service. 

I hope boats don't rot in 3 months. Obviously tbaxl, you failed to read previous posts that stated that the boat was at Jolly Rogers getting bottom paint, detailed and upholstery during that 3 months. I'm quite sure that a lot of people weren't boating in Dec/Jan/Feb or at least those of us who were hunting. I can't help you with your adding but if you have questions or snide comments like above, I can help with that.


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are the receipts for those keyboard warriors to examine.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Not taking any sides here but just a personal observation I have had with my boat issues lately. Not sure if it is just me but I have been having LOTS of brand new parts fail right out of the box so in many instances so it's not the technician's fault. Not only complicated but simple routine parts that are defective. Even had a nav light socket last year that was defective right out of the box! It maybe just me but I seem like I go through this routine all the time so I just have to take a deep breath sometimes and hang on to my receipts. I would guestimate that about 30-40% of what I buy is defective.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

BeanBry said:


> The boat is at Harborview getting repaired right this time, hopefully. Just checked on it yesterday and they are waiting on a part, low pressure fuel pump. I still own it, I've had a few people wanting to buy it, but only once it is fixed. I'm actually honest when it comes to working with people, and I would not sell it to someone without disclosure of parts replaced and history of boat or where not to take it for service.
> 
> I hope boats don't rot in 3 months. Obviously tbaxl, you failed to read previous posts that stated that the boat was at Jolly Rogers getting bottom paint, detailed and upholstery during that 3 months. I'm quite sure that a lot of people weren't boating in Dec/Jan/Feb or at least those of us who were hunting. I can't help you with your adding but if you have questions or snide comments like above, I can help with that.


To be sure I have your timeline correct, you listed the boat for sale in early November and post as sold in early April. So you had it at the upholstery shop and other things while it was for sale, or did you have it worked on and never bothered to run it until someone came to look at it. Makes perfect sense to me. If you are near the saltwater, things do tend to rot if you don't run em or at least give some attention, I have a boat that is proof of that. I will let you be now but coming on here just to start a smear campaign when you, in my opinion did not do due diligence on the repairs, is just an attempt to pass the frustration to someone else. He worked on I understand, you say he left a mess he says the next service guys in line do not back you up. I really don't care, but just keep it off the forum. I'm done, and I truly hope it all works out for you and Shane as well.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Last thing im saying on this fourm about this situation. You paid jolly rogers and picked up the boat on 11/2/16 I have the invoice Just before I went on my yearly hunting trip on Nov 6th.-12th. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

Listed for sale when I was told by the mechanic that it was good to go. Posted as sale pending because I was getting calls to come look at it when it obviously was not fixed and I didn't want to get any more calls about it being for sale. Don't be offended key board warrior if you can't understand it. Obviously, the receipts did not meet your liking and the incompetence of leaving parts off and a screw driver in the engine can not be explained. Leaving this for the courts to figure out. If you take your boat there and it doesn't get fixed, don't say you haven't been informed.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

BeanBry said:


> Once again I see that you are placing blame on the customer. Awesome customer service. Obviously, this is going to have to move to a different setting since we are getting nowhere, especially since you advertise 100% customer satisfaction, actually the post from Dec 26, 2015 states "100% Satisfaction Guaranteed (if we don't fix it you don't pay)" Well Shane, you didn't fix it 3 times but yet I still paid.
> 
> I am amazed that we can have 3 bad low fuel pressure pumps, the original and the two different ones that you installed, there are two charges for fuel pumps on my receipts. Three bad primer bulbs, the original and two different ones you installed and charged me separately for, with the price going up with the second one. I will definitely post the receipts if that is what you want. You are correct I overstated the labor charge, it was originally 80/hr and then went to 95/hr with subsequent visits.
> 
> ...




I will jump in your basically are saying the we are frying your low pressure pump when installing when it only has a factory plug a 3 year old can connect the battery was unhooked during installation and was working properly when it left the shop I'm going on a whim hear and say that you are going to find out your motor is loosing its ground or overcharging and spiking the low pressure pump seen both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BeanBry said:


> Listed for sale when I was told by the mechanic that it was good to go. Posted as sale pending because I was getting calls to come look at it when it obviously was not fixed and I didn't want to get any more calls about it being for sale. Don't be offended key board warrior if you can't understand it. Obviously, the receipts did not meet your liking and the incompetence of leaving parts off and a screw driver in the engine can not be explained. Leaving this for the courts to figure out. If you take your boat there and it doesn't get fixed, don't say you haven't been informed.


First off mechanics leave tools places, shit happens. I've done it many times. 

Second of all, if you're really taking him to court you're dumb for posting this and running your mouth on here about it till the outcome.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I might be totally wrong here cause I am not a marine mechanic so correct me if I am... You said he replaced two low pressure pumps and they were on your receipts. BUT.... I see where they replaced one low pressure pump and one VST pump whatever that pump is. Even the price of the pumps are different which makes me think it is two totally different pumps. Also you said you had three bad primer bulbs.... But looking at the receipts it shows he replaced the original one and then replaced the new one.... Meaning their was only two bad ones. Would not be the first time I seen a brand new part bad. Am I missing something here cause looking at those receipts I am not seeing what you are seeing. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

BeanBry said:


> Here are the receipts for those keyboard warriors to examine.


I recognize those receipts. I'm a weekend warrior who's had a few different boats / outboards over the last few years about which I knew nothing in my earlier days. Now I know a little more and still use Shane and Chris like I did back then. They've adapted, added experience and credentials, proven by upgrading their shop location and expanding their market share. They shoot straight and communicate with their customer throughout - which is very important, second only in importance only to their quality of work - which is proven and consistently demonstrated on this forum.

03 Cobia 230 WA Yam HPDI 200
01 GRADY WHITE 247 Advance '07 Suzuki DF250 (sold)
99 GRADY WHITE 222 Fisherman Yam OX66 250 (sold)
97 CAPE HORN 17 CC Yamaha 2-stroke 115 (sold)
Texas A&M 2005
U.S. Marine Corps
Pensacola, FL


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I just responded to a pm from the op which is the adult to handle issues like this so I am done posting anything more than the invoices he posted do not seem unreasonable to anyone who has owned a boat, and he is getting off luck that his is a single. For the official record for the op, I have used Shane for some work but have never met him, everything went smooth and worked as it should have.


----------



## harley1 (Apr 21, 2017)

tbaxl said:


> Well I just responded to a pm from the op which is the adult to handle issues like this so I am done posting anything more than the invoices he posted do not seem unreasonable to anyone who has owned a boat, and he is getting off luck that his is a single. For the official record for the op, I have used Shane for some work but have never met him, everything went smooth and worked as it should have.


Just for the record I never PMed tbax


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

harley1 said:


> Just for the record I never PMed tbax


harley1 is correct, Bry is the one who did the pm thing, I think harley1 has been rather stand up about his issue with Shane. My error and I apologize to harley1.


----------



## harley1 (Apr 21, 2017)

tbaxl said:


> harley1 is correct, Bry is the one who did the pm thing, I think harley1 has been rather stand up about his issue with Shane. My error and I apologize to harley1.


Apology accepted ,no problem here.


----------

